# Best I could do with these shiny objects



## composter (Oct 22, 2009)

I tried for the most natural light for these new shiny coins.........let me know what you think with some C&C please........


----------



## dry3210 (Oct 22, 2009)

Neat


----------



## --ares-- (Oct 22, 2009)

you have a really interesting composition here, I am puzzled on how you got everything set up. Mid-tones could be brought out but otherwise Great shots!


----------

